# ser-estar



## Mariàina

Ciao a tutti,
qualcuno cortesemente mi potrebbe dire quale delle due frasi è corretta,e PERCHé?
1)los argentinos estan considerados gente cordiale
2)  "        "        son           "            "         "


----------



## irene.acler

Los argentinos son considerados personas cordiales (no se si puedes usar "gente", como el sujeto es plural...).

Creo que se utiliza "ser" porque se trata de una característica intrínseca, permanente de los argentinos. En cambio "estar" indica algo temporáneo.


----------



## kolya97

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Irene.


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias por haberlo confirmado, kolya!


----------



## Mariàina

Per quanto riguarda "ser" hai ragione xkè in effetti è una qualità permanente,pero' GENTE si puo' mettere anke se il verbo è al plurale infatti su un articolo di giornale ho letto:los argentinos son gente cordial
Comunque geazie 1000 x la tua disponibilità


----------



## irene.acler

Sì in effetti "gente" è uno di quei sostantivi collettivi che indicano più di un soggetto. Però non so, non mi suona bene in questo caso, ma mi posso sbagliare eh!


----------



## xeneize

"Son considerados" quizás está mejor, pero tampoco tiene nada malo decir "los argentinos están considerados personas cordiales /gente cordial".
Si decís "son", indicás una característica más general, bien definida y segura. "Están" indica algo temporario o provisorio, o referido a un ámbito y no a la generalidad.
Todo depende de si opinás que la cartacterística es permanente o no: si asumís como un hecho inconfutable que los argentinos sean cordiales, tendrías que decir: SON considerados gente cordial.
Si en cambio algunos los consideran cordiales, y otros no, dirías "están considerados gente cordial"...(por ejemplo: en España están considerados gente cordial, pero en Brasil algo menos....(un ejemplo nomás 
Lo de "gente" está muy bien: no hay ningún defecto en decir "los argentinos están/son considerados gente cordial".
Saludos


----------



## xeneize

También en italiano se puede decir "gli spagnoli sono gente tranquilla", por cierto...

Mirá, también puede variar de persona a persona...
Si yo los considero cordiales, pero vos no, habría que decir "están considerados cordiales (por él, pero no por mí).
Chau


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, luego depende del contexto también.

(Por cierto, xeneize, puedes editar tus post, en lugar de escribirlos unos detrás de los otros!)


----------



## xeneize

irene.acler said:


> Sí, luego depende del contexto también.
> 
> (Por cierto, xeneize, puedes editar tus post, en lugar de escribirlos unos detrás de los otros!)


 

Ejm, como sería eso??? Yo quise editarlo, tecleé "edit", cambié algo, y luego que pasó??...
Me lo puso dos veces?? apareció dos veces el mismo post??....en mi compu aparece una vez nomás..Buh...qué habría que hacer??


----------



## Mariàina

el contexto es esto:una encuesta realizada por medio de internet para preguntar què opinan los alemanes sobre los latinoamericanos.Yo tengo que hacer un resumen.
Entonces,Qué pongo? SER-ESTAR?


----------



## xeneize

Ahh, o vos te referías a los que escribí después, que tienen otro contenido? (éstos: 
También en italiano se puede decir "gli spagnoli sono gente tranquilla", por cierto... y Mirá, también puede variar de persona a persona...
Si yo los considero cordiales, pero vos no, habría que decir "están considerados cordiales (por él, pero no por mí).
Chau) )??
vos querías sugerirme que los escribiera todos en el mismo post, el anterior??....
Es que pensé que era mejor ponerlos por separado....
Gracias, igual


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, xeneize, todo en el mismo post. Te lo digo simplemente porque a veces los mods editan nuestros posts poniéndolos todos juntos!

Saludos


----------



## xeneize

Mariàina said:


> el contexto es esto:una encuesta realizada por medio de internet para preguntar què opinan los alemanes sobre los latinoamericanos.Yo tengo que hacer un resumen.
> Entonces,Qué pongo? SER-ESTAR?


 

Bueno, realmente, las dos están bien.
"En Alemania los argentinos están considerados/ son considerados gente cordial /personas cordiales".

Lo pensé, pensé y pensé, pero para mí las dos están bien.
Se trata de una opinión que, teóricamente, puede cambiar o puede quedarse así por la eternidad.
Así que, ambas son correctas.
Lo miré en internet, y hay ejemplos similares tanto con "están" como con "son".
Yo no hubiera puesto "Los argentinos son considerados gente cordial", así nomás, porque el lector se hubiera preguntado: ¿por qué? ¿por quién? ¿quién los considera así???....es demasiado definitivo.
Pero si especificás "en Alemania", entonces ya está bien, podés escoger.
Teniendo en cuenta que se trata de una encuesta, yo me mantendría lo más alejado posible, sin adoptar una posición firme, e igual pondría "están considerados".
Luego, es mi opinión nada más.
Me imagino que vos hubieras querido una respuesta más fija, no sé si esto te pueda ser útil, pero a veces no hay un criterio "ciéntifico", y en español esto suele pasar bastante a menudo...


----------



## kolya97

xeneize said:


> Mirá, también puede variar de persona a persona...
> Si yo los considero cordiales, pero vos no, habría que decir "están considerados cordiales (por él, pero no por mí).
> Chau


 
No estoy de acuerdo contigo Xeneize, creo que en este caso se debería usar "ser":

*2.2.* Auxiliar
*2.2.1.* El verbo _ser_ se emplea como auxiliar para formar la pasiva perifrástica de los verbos; para ello, las formas simples y compuestas del verbo _ser_ se combinan con el participio del verbo que se está conjugando, el cual debe concordar en género y número con el sujeto de la oración: _«Alicia fue enterrada en el cementerio católico»_ (Salisachs _Gangrena_ [Esp. 1975]); _«Aquí todos los detenidos son respetados»_ (_Tiempos_ [Bol.] 4.12.96); _«Salomón había sido educado para vivir así»_ (Elizondo _Setenta_ [Méx. 1987])

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_


"Estar" se usa en las perífrasis perfectivas:

-El problema de Juan estaba resuelto con cinco euros
-El edificio estuvo construido en apenas ocho meses


----------



## Mariàina

GRAZISSIMO! 6 stato un amore




xeneize said:


> Bueno, realmente, las dos están bien.
> "En Alemania los argentinos están considerados/ son considerados gente cordial /personas cordiales".
> 
> Lo pensé, pensé y pensé, pero para mí las dos están bien.
> Se trata de una opinión que, teóricamente, puede cambiar o puede quedarse así por la eternidad.
> Así que, ambas son correctas.
> Lo miré en internet, y hay ejemplos similares tanto con "están" como con "son".
> Yo no hubiera puesto "Los argentinos son considerados gente cordial", así nomás, porque el lector se hubiera preguntado: ¿por qué? ¿por quién? ¿quién los considera así???....es demasiado definitivo.
> Pero si especificás "en Alemania", entonces ya está bien, podés escoger.
> Teniendo en cuenta que se trata de una encuesta, yo me mantendría lo más alejado posible, sin adoptar una posición firme, e igual pondría "están considerados".
> Luego, es mi opinión nada más.
> Me imagino que vos hubieras querido una respuesta más fija, no sé si esto te pueda ser útil, pero a veces no hay un criterio "ciéntifico", y en español esto suele pasar bastante a menudo...


 ​


----------



## xeneize

Para Kolya: Sí, la regla es esa, pero te aseguro que con el verbo "considerar", "estar" también es muy usado.
Si querés una confirmación, mirá por internet, y verás cuántos sitios lo utilizan...
En todo caso, acá no se explicita la pasiva...
Acá se dice "En Alemania están/son considerados", sin decir por quién...
así que, se puede decir sin duda alguna me parece...puede ser que se utilice porque se considera el hecho de "estar" considerado como algo temporario, no definitivo, y general, no que "es considerado por una persona"...No sé.
Con muchos verbos no se usa "estar", por ejemplo con "hablar" o "usar", nunca...
pero con considerar sí, por lo menos en España y en Argentina es bastante frecuente, me parece.


----------



## Mariàina

Scusa non vorrei sembrare presuntuosa ma stando a quello ke dicono le mie prof madrelingua di spagnolo,la forma passiva si puo' costruire sia con ser che con estar,dipende dal contesto come dice xeneize




kolya97 said:


> No estoy de acuerdo contigo Xeneize, para formar una pasiva perifrástica en español se puede esar solamente el verbo SER:
> 
> *2.2.* Auxiliar
> *2.2.1.* El verbo _ser_ se emplea como auxiliar para formar la pasiva perifrástica de los verbos; para ello, las formas simples y compuestas del verbo _ser_ se combinan con el participio del verbo que se está conjugando, el cual debe concordar en género y número con el sujeto de la oración: _«Alicia fue enterrada en el cementerio católico»_ (Salisachs _Gangrena_ [Esp. 1975]); _«Aquí todos los detenidos son respetados»_ (_Tiempos_ [Bol.] 4.12.96); _«Salomón había sido educado para vivir así»_ (Elizondo _Setenta_ [Méx. 1987])
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> 
> A menos que se trate de una perífrasis perfectiva:
> 
> -El problema de Juan estaba resuelto con cinco euros
> -El edificio estuvo construido en apenas ocho meses


 ​


----------



## xeneize

Di nulla Mariàina, mi fa piacere se ti è potuto servire


----------



## kolya97

xeneize said:


> Para Kolya: Sí, la regla es esa, pero te aseguro que con el verbo "considerar", "estar" también es muy usado.
> Si querés una confirmación, mirá por internet, y verás cuántos sitios lo utilizan...
> 
> Hola Xeneize, personalmente confío más en la RAE y en DPD.
> 
> En todo caso, acá no se explicita la pasiva...
> Acá se dice "En Alemania están/son considerados", sin decir por quién...
> así que, se puede decir sin duda alguna me parece...puede ser que se utilice porque se considera el hecho de "estar" considerado como algo temporario, no definitivo, y general, no que "es considerado por una persona"...No sé.
> Con muchos verbos no se usa "estar", por ejemplo con "hablar" o "usar", nunca...
> 
> La pasiva se da aunque el complemento agente no aparezca.
> 
> Ej. El guerrillero fue detenido (CAg: por el ejérctio nacional) en la sierra
> 
> pero con considerar sí, por lo menos en España y en Argentina es bastante frecuente, me parece.


----------



## kolya97

Mariàina said:


> Scusa non vorrei sembrare presuntuosa ma stando a quello ke dicono le mie prof madrelingua di spagnolo,la forma passiva si puo' costruire sia con ser che con estar,dipende dal contesto come dice xeneize


 
Ciao Mariàina, il verbo "estar" si puo' usare nelle passive ma quando si vuole sottolineare il risultato dell'azione.

Es. El edificio estuvo construido en apenas ocho meses (Il palazzo si e' finito di costruire in otto mesi). 

A me continua a sembrare che con "considerar" si dovrebe usare "ser". 
Vediamo cosa dicono gli altri ispanoparlanti.


----------



## irene.acler

No soy nativa española, pero estoy de acuerdo con kolya en este caso.
Yo también usaría "ser" con el verbo "considerar".


----------



## xeneize

Hola Kolya, yo no confiaría así nomás en la Rae en el sentido de que sus criterios son a veces demasiado estrictos; por supuesto sigue siendo una referencia máxima, pero no admite muchísimas cosas que en la lengua hablada cuajaron de lleno.
"Estar considerado" yo siempre lo oí, leí, y usé, luego puede que no corresponda plenamente a alguna regla, pero no deja de usarse y de ser considerado correcto, por lo que puedo atestiguar yo, eh, quede claro..
Depende del contexto, según yo, no voy a decir que lo usaría siempre, pero en la escuela también se usa, a veces.
Luego, puede que me/nos equivocáramos.
Saludos.


----------



## kolya97

xeneize said:


> Hola Kolya, yo no confiaría así nomás en la Rae en el sentido de que sus criterios son a veces demasiado estrictos; por supuesto sigue siendo una referencia máxima, pero no admite muchísimas cosas que en la lengua hablada cuajaron de lleno.
> "Estar considerado" yo siempre lo oí, leí, y usé, luego puede que no corresponda plenamente a alguna regla, pero no deja de usarse y de ser considerado correcto, por lo que puedo atestiguar yo, eh, quede claro..
> Depende del contexto, según yo, no voy a decir que lo usaría siempre, pero en la escuela también se usa, a veces.
> Luego, puede que me/nos equivocáramos.
> Saludos.


 
Xeneize, ¿por qué no escribiste "estar considerado"?


----------



## xeneize

Hola Kolya 

Sabía que me lo ibas a notar...no sé qué decirte, en ese caso me parece mejor "ser" (dejando evidente que se trata de algo bastante seguro y comúnmente aceptado).
Pienso que estaría bien también "estar", de todas formas, en la mayoría de los casos utilizaría "ser", igual.
Pero en algunos casos, quise subrayar únicamente que se usa también "estar" y que no se le considera incorrecto, como se puede comprobar en muchos sitios, a pesar de que acaso no entre totalmente en alguna regla normativa...
Eso, nomás..
Un saludo


----------



## chaquira16

Hola a todos:
La oración que propone Mariaina con "ser" itiene una clara construcción pasiva, luego podría conformarse como una oración pasiva refleja:
"En Alemania a los argentinos se les considera gente cordial".
Esta forma es mucho más frecuente en español, por aquello de la economía lingüística.

Saludos
Carmen


----------



## Elliesa

Salve! Ho un dubbio sull'utilizzo di ser/ estar e visto che qui se ne discuteva..
Dovrei tradurra la frase 
" il concerto è vicino casa mia" oppure " L'aula A è al primo piano"
Con queste frasi io utilizzerei il verbo "Estar" perchè si tratta di localizzazione però la professoressa mi ha detto che per quanto riguarda gli eventi come concerti, riunioni e altro si utilizza il verbo "ser"... 
Vi risulta?
Gracias


----------



## kolya97

Ciao Elliesa!

Io direi:

-El concierto es cerca de mi casa
-El aula "A" está en el quinto piso 

Saludos
Nicola.


----------



## cunegonda

Para Elliesa: Y por qué no "el concierto tiene lugar cerca de mi casa"… Così si taglia la testa al toro!
Y por lo que respecta al aula "el aula está en…" o bien "el aula se encuentra en la quinta planta".


----------



## Elliesa

perchè purtroppo era un esercizio su ser y estar... e dovevamo decidere..io avrei messo ad entrambi "estar" però non so a questo punto  Grazie per le vostre risposte


----------



## Neuromante

De todos modos: Lo natural es decir "el concierto es/será cerca de mi casa" lo de "tener lugar" es demasiado rebuscado para una frase coloquial, suena a anuncio.


Hay algo que no comprendo: ¿Por qué dices que es "localización"? La frase es idéntica a "El concierto es esta noche" No hay ningún motivo para usar un verbo distinto


----------



## cunegonda

¡Pues seré rebuscada pero yo lo uso! Lo siento. Y también siento haber metido la pata pues no sabía que se trataba de un "ejercicio" en el que forzosamente había que usar SER o ESTAR. A ver si otra vez nos explicamos mejor… gracias.


----------



## chlapec

Infatti, cunegonda ti ha dato una buona regola. Sempre che tu possa cambiare il verbo a "ha/avrà luogo", allora, usa il verbo "ser".


----------



## Elliesa

Ok..Grazie a tutti


----------

